# TheMewingBBC MONEYMAX MEGATHREAD



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 27, 2019)

DIRECTORY


> /Intro
> 
> /Ways to invest/
> -Forex
> ...



INTRO

This is my beginner’s guide to moneymaxxing. These are some of things I’ve learned and bookmarked over the past months to use to increase my bank account digits . Feel free to post some moneymax knowledge of your own down in the replies. Whether you plan to save for the surgeries that you want or to live hedonistic lifestyle you always dream of, here’s a pretty good guide to get started

*DISCLAIMER:* I’m not trying to advertise by posting links and referencing sources. It’s funny that I need to address that
Also $=7,500 or less $$= 75,000 or less, and $$$=over 75,000

WAYS TO INVEST
-*FOREX*
*Layman*: basically taking advantages and making profit off of rises and dips in currencies’ value against another, with the help of margin trading, you be able to leverage position worth $100k with just 1-3k

*Skillset: *Develop your skills on this godsent site called babypips.com Its way of teaching mimick the America 12 year education program, starting you from preschool (intro) to high school (sentimental and fundamental trading, you will by then master technical trading prior to this.









Learn Forex Trading With BabyPips.com


Learn How to Trade Forex. BabyPips.com Is The Beginner's Guide to Forex Trading.




www.babypips.com





*Minimum capital required:500-3k
Potential profit: $-$$

Additional Note: *If you can make money on forex without learning through an automated trading software from someone you trust or copy trading of top traders. But I highly recommend trading manual and learning the skill for yourself

-*CRYPTO *
*A)STACKING/HODL: *To buy and hold cryptocurrency. One does this when he feels the value of a crypto will go. Best places to learn what coins are the best bet for hodling are bitcointalk, 4chan finance, and r/cryptocurrency as many accurate predictions about potential 10-100x coin from here were found. Capital requirements and potential profit varies.
*Recommendation: *Buy quantum resilient coins like IOTA and QRL, some low supply coins in the top 100, and some bitcoin wouldn’t hurt.

*B)DAY TRADING: *Margin trade coins on platforms like Bittrex and PrimeXBT. Here are some technical analysis patterns to help you with trading









How To Read Crypto Charts?


How To Read Crypto Charts? Crypto charts can be confusing at first glance, but they're actually relatively simple to understand. The most important thing to pay attention to is the price action. This is the movement of the crypto prices over time and can be represented by a line or candlestick...




blockgeeks.com














Video Guide: How to Read Crypto Charts Part 2


Make Sure to Check Out Part 1!




blockgeeks.com






The Blockgeek site is a huge source to learn almost everything about cryptocurrency. I recommend it for those who wish to max out their crypto knowledge, it’s six dollar a month

*C) ICO, IEO, STO FLIPPING: *to purchased coins in it initial offering stage where it’s usually the cheapest and to sell during the period it hit the exchange or when it more available to the masses. Coins usually increase in value when the demand increases, and exchange adoption of course contribute to higher demand this higher value. To flip is to use both the profits and initial investment from one offering as a whole initial investment in another.









ICO vs STO vs IEO - Freewallet


What's the difference between ICO, STO and IEO? Got confused? We are here to clear this up in our thorough guide.




freewallet.org






*-REAL ESTATE*
*A)FLIPPING: *to buy and fix a property and sell it for a higher price
*Minimum Capital Required: $-$$$ (*one can obtain a property without spending a fortune through government auction, tax liens and inheritance)
*Potential Profit: $$-$$$

B)WHOLESALING: *earning profits by the process of selling contracts (which states your ownership to the property and your right to give it to another buyer; assignment or double closed) with a distressed seller to a cash buyer
*Minimum Capital Required: $ (not more than 1k tbh)
Potential profit: $-$$*
Get this free ebook that thoroughly breaks down each step in completely a wholesale deal. It teaches overturning objections, determined a property value, etc
[ISPOILER]





Get Your FREE eBook!







fliphousesbook.com




[/ISPOILER]

*C)RENTING AND LEASING: *to finance a property from a seller below or at the market value and make cashflow from renting it out to tenants.

*Skillset: *All further info and guide can be found on *MYREIPRO AND PROPSTREAM. *Both are the top smart real estate investing software that aids users in finding properties information and contact for wholesaling, flipping and R/L deals. I also recommend joining a club to network and possibly find an already established investor that need an assist and get paid

[ISPOILER]





Real Estate Investing Software | Real Estate CRM | REIPro


REIPro is the only complete lead generation and real estate CRM solution for anyone investing in real estate. Step by Step system to find leads, run comparable sales and make offers.




www.myreipro.com




[/ISPOILER]
[ISPOILER]








PropStream


PropStream has more data, more features, and investor tools than any other product or service on the market today. Whether you're looking for information on a Specific Property, want to create Targeted Marketing Lists, need Accurate COMPS, Rental Prices, or want to calculate Rehab Expenses using...




www.propstream.com




[/ISPOILER]



*-STOCKS, MUTUAL, STARTUP INVESTING*
*A)DAYTRADING: 



*1) Options and 2) Divendend investing



*B)MUTUAL FUND INVESTING *









Mutual Funds: What They Are and How to Invest - NerdWallet


Mutual funds pool money from investors to purchase stocks, bonds and other assets. Investing in mutual funds can help create a diversified investment portfolio.




www.nerdwallet.com





*C)STARTUP INVESTING *(tb 100%h if you ever wish to become a millionaire, I recommend you develop a keen eye for spotting profitable startups)
*How to get started:*









Investing in Startups Without Being Wealthy


Examining ways for the average investor to buy a stake in early-stage startup companies.




www.thebalance.com







*-E-COMMERCE*
*A) AMAZON FBA
Minimum Capital Required: 2k-5k
Potential Profit: $-$$$



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5Apnc2DTksc&list=LLYCBQ_YKbzPSO_JQVALguNw&index=11&t=1244s

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yqf_bxNyEeQ&list=LLYCBQ_YKbzPSO_JQVALguNw&index=9&t=0s*



https://www.junglescout.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/How-to-sell-on-Amazon-2018-The-ULTIMATE-Guide.pdf






*B)DROPSHIPPING: Drop shipping* is a supply chain management method in which the retailer does not keep goods in stock but instead transfers the customer orders and *shipment*details to either the manufacturer, another retailer, or a wholesaler, who then ships the goods directly to the customer. With this e-commerce method, the retailer hardly loses money
*Minimum Capital Required: $
Potential Profit: $-$$$*









What is Dropshipping: Dropshipping 101 for Beginners


What is dropshipping? We cover the pros & cons of dropshipping plus the margins, risks & profitability of drop shipping in 2021 and beyond




www.abetterlemonadestand.com













Shopify Tutorial For Beginners - How To Create A Shopify Store From Scratch


Get a FREE 14 Day Shopify Trial: http://tobiawilson.com/shopify This is my shopify tutorial for beginners. In this video I'll show you how to create a shopif...




m.youtube.com












COMPLETE Shopify Tutorial For Beginners 2021 - How To Create A Profitable Shopify Store From Scratch


Ecom Freedom Shopify Course (75% OFF + Lifetime Unlimited 1 on 1 Mentorship): https://www.ecomfreedom.com/shopifyShopify (Exclusive Free Trial):https://www.e...




m.youtube.com





*There are other e-commerce business models like white label, private label, contracted manufacturing. *I have little knowledge on those concepts and put out the top two that seems to involve less effort than any other model. For those seriously into moneymaxxing I suggest to not stop here and learn other form of e-commerce that will best fit you.

*-OTHER MEANS OF CASHFLOW*
*A)AIRBNB BUSINESS 








Airbnb Tips & Advice - YouTube


James Carlson and Erin Spradlin have been investors and hosts on Airbnb for years and they have a TON of knowledge to help you succeed as a host and a profit...




m.youtube.com




*








How I Make Millions On Airbnb With No Property And No Credit


You don't need credit to build a real estate portfolio. You don't need a mortgage. This real estate hack will let you build a real estate empire 10x faster t...




m.youtube.com






*B)VENDING MACHINE BUSINESS 








How Much Do You Need To Start A Vending Machine Business?


Start Your Vending Business Today!https://jaimeibanez.teachable.com/p/vendingbusinessHello everyone, in this video i will be showing you where to buy used ve...




m.youtube.com












Starting a vending machine business from home


Get your cheap gumball machine here: https://bit.ly/2RpO5ylSubscribe to my friend to learn more about the vending machine business: https://www.youtube.com/...




m.youtube.com






C)ATM BUSINESS 
Minimum Capital Required: $3k+ ATM financing
Potential Profit: *








How To Start An ATM Business Step By Step In 2019 For Beginners


How To Start An ATM Business Step By Step In 2019 For Beginners ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ Want to work with me directly? Sign up for my mastermind! (ap...




m.youtube.com












DON'T Start An ATM Business Until You Watch This Video!


Purchase Your ATM HERE: https://www.atmgenius.shop/sales-page-372799141584649105747 This video will show you what to look out for when starting an ATM busine...




m.youtube.com












How to start a ATM Business | $3683 Per Month


Have you ever wondered how much money does it take to start an ATM business, its like being a small bank. I think thats idea is very cool. So I’ve decided do...




m.youtube.com






*D)Search Engine Optimization *(learned this two days ago from a user here so I don’t know much, but for those interested)








SEO Tutorial for Beginners - Step by Step Guide 2019! (+YOAST SEO)


Complete SEO Tutorial for Beginners Tutorial 2019! I'll also be showing you how to use Yoast SEO to optimize a WordPress website. Semrush 7-Day Free Trial: h...




m.youtube.com






WAGESLAVING/SALARYSLAVING


*-BEST DEGREES FOR THE FUTURE*
(FOR THOSE STILL IN HIGH SCHOOL UNDECIDED ABOUT THEIR FUTURE)
[ISPOILER]





The 10 Best College Majors For The Future - Best College Reviews







www.bestcollegereviews.org




[/ISPOILER]

*Computer information system *
Chemical engineering
Medical Assistance
Medical Technology
Electrical Engineering
Construction Management
Nursing
Physical Therapy
Aeronautics and Aviation Technology
Pharmacology

*-BEST DEGREELESS JOBS*
(The more the skills, the more the pay. Certain certification is needed for some and requirements vary from state to state and country to country) 

Apprenticeship jobs
Trades (wielder, electrician, plumber)
Truck driver
Forklift
Construction worker
Airplane fueler
Tech sale associates (Apple, T-mobile, AT&T)
Insurance Agent
Real Estate Agent
Claims adjuster



Spoiler: Bonus



. Coder (learn through apps like SoloLearn and Udemy. The studymax tips below should help you learn quicker)



*-JOB MAXING TIPS*
RESUME MAXING:[ISPOILER]








7 Creative Ways to Greatly Improve Your Resume


Here's how you can improve your resume to increase your chances of landing your dream job.




www.lifehack.org




[/ISPOILER]
[ISPOILER]








8 Critical Ways To Improve Your Resume


The authors of 'Modernize Your Resume' explain what to do to make your resume stand out.



www.google.com




[/ISPOILER]

INTERVIEW MAXING:[ISPOILER]








12 Tips for How to Succeed in a Job Interview | LiveCareer


There are ways to prepare yourself for success before, during, and after an interview. Access 12 handy tips on how to succeed in a job interview.




www.google.com




[/ISPOILER]
LINKEDIN MAXING:[ISPOILER]








The Best LinkedIn Profile Tips for Job Seekers


Is your LinkedIn profile ready for your job search? If not, get on it with these great tips.




www.google.com




[/ISPOILER]
JOB SKILL MAXING:https://www.glassdoor.com/blog/improve-your-chances-of-being-hired/

PROFITABLE SKILL MAXING:
[ISPOILER]





30 Most Lucrative Skills You Can Learn Online







www.onlinecoursereport.com




[/ISPOILER]
[ISPOILER]








20 skills that are quickly gaining traction in the freelance job market — and the online courses to learn them


According to Upwork, these are the top 20 fastest-growing skills for freelancers. If you're looking for a way to gain an edge or remain competitive, it might...




www.google.com




[/ISPOILER]




*-STUDYHACKS FOR THOSE IN SCHOOL*

Image Streaming
Freenoting
Windmilling (the first three can be found explained here http://www.winwenger.com/)
Feynman technique https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_f-qkGJBPts&t=8s
Memory Palace https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3vlpQHJ09do
METHODS OF SAVING
*It’s not very hard saving money, you just got to develop the habit of doing it. If you’re the type to spend money easily it may take time getting adjust but overtime you will find out for yourself how your apprecbenefits of saving overcomes the urges for unnecessary want*
[ISPOILER]








How To Save Money Fast | 100 Ways to Save Money | The Simple Dollar


No matter where you are on your financial journey, you need to know that it's possible for anyone to turn their financial life around and start saving




www.thesimpledollar.com




[/ISPOILER]
[ISPOILER]








How to Save Money - NerdWallet


Our guide to saving money can help you save on expenses big and small, find extra room in your budget and build a long-term savings plan.




www.nerdwallet.com




[/ISPOILER]

MY METHOD: 50/50; 50% of every profit or check goes to your needs and wants and the other half goes straight to your savings, no question asked. (This method ain’t for everybody

FINAL NOTE
Feel free to share some other tips and ideas in this thread.
 I’m personally make money of crypto day trading and copy trading on forex. I also have a part time job earning 18 an hour, so with that all together I make around 4K-7k month. Two years ago I was making just 7.25 minimum wage and making around 800 at most per month. If I can improve my income so can you. 
In the game of capitalism, the man with the most money, knowledge and connection wins. If you don’t have money maximize your knowledge, skill and connection as much as you can.

I will conclude this thread with some motivational HIGH T BBC songs.








Kendrick Lamar - Money Trees (Feat. Jay Rock)


enjoy




m.youtube.com













Drake - Started From The Bottom (Explicit)


Music video by Drake performing Started From The Bottom (Explicit). ©: 2013 Cash Money Records




m.youtube.com













Gucci Mane - I Get The Bag feat. Migos [Official Music Video]


Gucci Mane - I Get The Bag feat. Migos Mr. Davis out now: https://Atlantic.lnk.to/MrDavis Get exclusive Mr. Davis merchandise here: http://smarturl.it/MrDavi...




m.youtube.com













Nipsey Hussle - Racks In The Middle (feat. Roddy Ricch & Hit-Boy)


Stream + download RACKS IN THE MIDDLE https://NipseyHussle.lnk.to/RITMID Directed by Sergio https://www.instagram.com/directedbysergio Film Scored by AVAA Vi...




m.youtube.com










Thanks for reading
@fobos @Lightbulb @cocainecowboy


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 27, 2019)

good shit


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Oct 27, 2019)

How rich are you op?


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 27, 2019)

Yummyinmytummy said:


> How rich are you op?


I’m doing alright for a 21 year old


cocainecowboy said:


> good shit


Hey welcome back my negro


----------



## Overjetcel299 (Oct 27, 2019)

The saviour of poorcels


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Oct 27, 2019)

Very high effort but where is the option to pimp hoes


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 27, 2019)

WE STAN A FINANCIAL STABLE KING


----------



## SHARK (Oct 27, 2019)

Female Edition:

1) Post ass pictures on instagram
2) sell your socks and premium snapchat

jfl at all the shit men have to do to make a dime


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Oct 27, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> I’m doing alright for a 21 year old


Do you have a job or are you your own boss?


----------



## xit (Oct 27, 2019)

dn rd


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 27, 2019)

gift


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 27, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Truck driver



How good?


----------



## Lux (Oct 27, 2019)

This shit is gold. Read the whole thing & bookmarked.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 27, 2019)

Virgin said:


> How good?


For a degreeless person yes, paid wise.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 27, 2019)

Pretty intimidating wall of text.

If this is a beginners guide, what exactly would a "professional" guide look like?


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 27, 2019)

xit said:


> dn rd


----------



## Cretinous (Oct 27, 2019)

this is surprisingly.... not retarded

congratulations OP, you're the first "moneymaxxing" thread on PSL that is worth a fuck


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 27, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Pretty intimidating wall of text.
> 
> If this is a beginners guide, what exactly would a "professional" guide look like?


keep in mind you're talking to an utter economical illiterate here, I barely even know what the word "stock" means.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 27, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Pretty intimidating wall of text.
> 
> If this is a beginners guide, what exactly would a "professional" guide look like?


It’s moneymaxxing, it’s not supposed to be easy


----------



## MicroPenis (Oct 27, 2019)

Virgin said:


> How good?


that one is pretty good

a slender pretty boy jesus looking chad i know does that for full time now because modeling pay was inconsistent

most of these office jobs are pretty shit in reality a lot passive aggressive emails and stuff like that i had to drop out of that world and focus on my maxilla full time


----------



## Kade (Oct 27, 2019)

Thank you for this boyo, this is an excellent addition to this site

The importance of money isn’t stressed upon enough on psl


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 27, 2019)

Fuark I wish the edit button last a bit longer, there’s some grammatical errors here and there. My bad guys


Yummyinmytummy said:


> Do you have a job or are you your own boss?


Both


----------



## Lightbulb (Oct 28, 2019)

Danke


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 28, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


>


----------



## WhiskeyCocaine (Oct 28, 2019)

I've worked as a Forklift Driver before ...

Was making $ 28 per hour ... The most you can make here in Australia as one is around $ 50

Great thread ... Should be pinned


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 28, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Pretty intimidating wall of text.
> 
> If this is a beginners guide, what exactly would a "professional" guide look like?


this
can u explain in simpler terms ?
I have no clue about all of these things
and wouldn't u need some money in your hand before u start doing all these things ?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 28, 2019)

Niceee


----------



## prgfromnl (Oct 28, 2019)

investing into ico in 2k19 is cope, i made some great money in 2k17 with icos but now each time you buy into an ico the coin will be worth less when it's tradable on a market


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 28, 2019)

i ingested £130 in bitcoin it’s worth £45 now lol.


----------



## Enlil (Oct 28, 2019)

based. thanks OP


----------



## Blackout.xl (Oct 28, 2019)

One more thing 

Buy up all the stock you can when the next recession or economic depression hits (which should come in the next few years due to recessions happening once or twice every decade). You can make enough money to retire Just off this alone. You just gotta time things right


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 28, 2019)

WhiskeyCocaine said:


> I've worked as a Forklift Driver before ...
> 
> Was making $ 28 per hour ... The most you can make here in Australia as one is around $ 50
> 
> Great thread ... Should be pinned


Legit. I did some construction work straight after high school and was making nearly double what my friends were per hour at their soy cafes.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Oct 28, 2019)

thanks bro


----------



## WhiskeyCocaine (Oct 28, 2019)

Goblin said:


> Legit. I did some construction work straight after high school and was making nearly double what my friends were per hour at their soy cafes.



Yeah same thing for me as well ... Knew so many people who went all the way only to work shit hospitality jobs


----------



## DidntRead (Oct 28, 2019)

Great thread
Just what I needed
But


> . Coder (*learn through apps like SoloLearn and Udemy*. The studymax tips below should help you learn quicker)


This is simply not enough
You need projects to actually learn and that you can show your employer


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 28, 2019)

prgfromnl said:


> investing into ico in 2k19 is cope, i made some great money in 2k17 with icos but now each time you buy into an ico the coin will be worth less when it's tradable on a market


You’re not wrong in any shape or form. I forgot to specify how STO and IEOs are more safer and preferably than ICO, I only put them together because ICO were the original model out of the three.
Even IEOs aren’t 100% safe as some exchanges from time to time have be proven to be corrupted but the IEO format overall is still way safer than ICOs.
To anybody reading this I should have note crypto offerings required EXTENSIVE REAEARCH before participating as there’re lot of scams in the field. Hell, it isn’t recommended for anyone to invest in a ICO post 2017cuz 90% of them are possibly scams. Thanks for pointing that out @prgfromnl


DidntRead said:


> Great thread
> Just what I needed
> But
> 
> ...


Yeah that’s why I put it in spoiler. You need to make up for a lot in order to compete with someone with a degree and connection. But it a good start for those who wishes to learn how to make their own apps and website that can be a source of income for them


WhiskeyCocaine said:


> I've worked as a Forklift Driver before ...
> 
> Was making $ 28 per hour ... The most you can make here in Australia as one is around $ 50
> 
> Great thread ... Should be pinned


That’s my part time job now. But damn 50 dollars, lol some people are making at most 25 after 20 years of experience in the states. Brb, moving to Australia


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 28, 2019)

Just how good do you have to be to profit from all these investment markets? 

@Syobevoli what are your thoughts


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 28, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Just how good do you have to be to profit from all these investment markets?


In forex and stocks I would say strive to be the top 90 percentile in fundamental and technical analysis. There’s no way to determine where you rank tho, just absorb and utilize as much skill as you can. Never stop and feel contempt, a lot of traders feel like they learn enough and make a career ending mistake by never taking the time to develop more skills, so when the whole market moves an certain strong direction they’re are unable to adapt and they get fucked.

In Real Estate your connections and resources matters as much as your knowledge on investment processes. Also how fast you move and act on a potential deal is essential

In Crypto, sentiments and hype are royal. There are kids now riding around now in Bentleys because they invested a few hundred dollars in some random shitcoin right before the 2017 bubble. Crypto is a very scary market because of this, 95% of the coins are shit tbh. I recommend investing in coins with both a strong utility and hype behind it than just hype alone


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 28, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> In forex and stocks I would say strive to be the top 90 percentile in fundamental and technical analysis.


Ah so Im competing against high iq Harvard grads. Rip


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 28, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Ah so Im competing against high iq Harvard grads. Rip


Lol In forex and stocks learning the basics like candlestick patterns, chart patterns, indicators, Elliot rule, Fibonacci, pivots, etc should be enough to make a decent profit if used carefully. I’m just saying NEVER stop there and feel contempt with just those skill set. Dedicate to learning something new in technical and fundamental every week.

The more skills you have the more adaptable you become


----------



## didntreadlol (Oct 28, 2019)

read every single word


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 28, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> *A)FLIPPING: *to buy and fix a property and sell it for a higher price
> *Minimum Capital Required: $*


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 28, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


>


Tax liens, government auctioned, certain deeds, property inheritance, etc


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 28, 2019)

Woah


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 28, 2019)

stop giving away sacred knowledge to people who don't give a shit about you


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 28, 2019)

Nigga I’m in UNI right now. What’s the easiest to learn ? I have 1-2 hours per day Max


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 28, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> Nigga I’m in UNI right now. What’s the easiest to learn ? I have 1-2 hours per day Max


Forex stocks and crypto


----------



## lookismfugee (Oct 28, 2019)

i unironically rec doing manual labor even tho its horrible. at least for a while. like year or 8 months. lots of useful shit can be learned


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 28, 2019)

Catch me bookmark this thread but never open it again SMH


----------



## SHARK (Oct 28, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> stop giving away sacred knowledge to people who don't give a shit about you


Dude nobody is gonna make money with this shit. This is all "how to make money online 101" type shit that is saturated as fuck. You need to find a niche industry that isn't being taught yet to make big money relatively easily. And if you find it, you aren't gonna go around telling everyone about it.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 28, 2019)

*SHARKChasing Teen Love Experiences I Never Had*


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 28, 2019)

*WHY DO YOU FREEZE GIFS FAGGOT???*


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 28, 2019)

Ugh...


----------



## DidntRead (Oct 28, 2019)

Freezes me


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 28, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Dude nobody is gonna make money with this shit. This is all "how to make money online 101" type shit that is saturated as fuck. You need to find a niche industry that isn't being taught yet to make big money relatively easily. And if you find it, you aren't gonna go around telling everyone about it.


This isn’t all “how to make money online 101” I don’t know where you got that from, it leads me to think you saw “E-commerce” and came up with that incredibly conclusive response.
Did you skip best Degreeless jobs, other ways of cash flow” You misinterpret the thread son, this isn’t a how to make BIG MONEY thread, I was focusing on how to make MORE MONEY in one way or the other and hope people would share any method they have.

Nobody is expecting to make big money from this, or atleast they shouldn’t, and if they actually think I gave them a mine of gold then the irresponsibility is on their part. Some of the fields are highly competitive (probably what you meant by saturated) and I already stressed enough in the replies that maxing out your knowledge first would lead you to better results
You have to understand a field first and thoroughly before thinking about the outcome, in any field or market, that’s why most of the info in the “ways of investment” are beginners based.
Real question tho: what experience do you have in any of these to make this conclusion, did you have observe it for yourself or is it something someone told you?


cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 148740


Never understood what this means


----------



## beyourself (Oct 28, 2019)

*Good post. I allow you not to kill yourself.*​


----------



## SHARK (Oct 28, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> This isn’t all “how to make money online 101” I don’t know where you got that from, it leads me to think you saw “E-commerce” and came up with that incredibly conclusive response.
> Did you skip best Degreeless jobs, other ways of cash flow” You misinterpret the thread son, this isn’t a how to make BIG MONEY thread, I was focusing on how to make MORE MONEY in one way or the other and hope people would share any method they have.
> 
> Nobody is expecting to make big money from this, or atleast they shouldn’t, and if they actually think I gave them a mine of gold then the irresponsibility is on their part. Some of the fields are highly competitive (probably what you meant by saturated) and I already stressed enough in the replies that maxing out your knowledge first would lead you to better results
> ...


The second part of the thread is legit but the first half is stuff nobody is gonna make money with unless they got a good amount to start anyway. I have experience in most of that stuff and the bulk of the money is in selling courses teaching people instead of actually doing it, unless again you have a lot of money to grow your business.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 28, 2019)

SHARK said:


> The second part of the thread is legit but the first half is stuff nobody is gonna make money with unless they got a good amount to start anyway.


This is mostly true, I did quote minimum capital requirements for some.
People who don’t have enough money shouldn’t worry about that section anyways unless they want to learn any of them for the time being while they’re saving capital from their jobs. A lot of the investment means doesn’t require an insane amount of money as some would think. I would say from 3-5k is a good way to start in almost all of them. But learning information, pros, cons and skills prior to investing in these markets/field are just as important as the capital needed.

In big business like real estate a person can make money off wholesaling properties with $500 max, and that is usually for advertising to find potential motivated sellers and fees to make a wholesale contract official. Not to say it’s easy of course, something like wholesaling requires taking action as quickly as possible, strong communication skills and image. I’ve done three wholesale deals for 11-15k each.

Other areas of interest like forex and drop shipping can be successfully done with lower capital too, but more skill and knowledge is needed to compensate



SHARK said:


> I have experience in most of that stuff and the bulk of the money is in selling courses teaching people instead of actually doing it, unless again you have a lot of money to grow your business.


First part is partly true for FX and RE when it comes to seminars. But from experience you will still find people that are willing to network with you at clubs and there are plenty of available sources out there that outnumber the ones trying to sell to you. I myself have made money from these two areas and have friends who have too.

As for E-commerce, it seem to be 100% the case. They are folks making money from actual doing it but the ones that are vocal of their experience always seem to be trying to sell you a course.

You’re speaking a bit vague here, what specific areas you have experienced in? What you’re described seems to be referring to e-commerce but I can’t tell because I hardly have experience there and I’m pretty new to the game


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 28, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> One more thing
> 
> Buy up all the stock you can when the next recession or economic depression hits (which should come in the next few years due to recessions happening once or twice every decade). You can make enough money to retire Just off this alone. You just gotta time things right


Shit advice. You know that sometimes stocks never go back up again right? You should instead short the stocks if you think a depression is coming.


----------



## pretty boy (Oct 28, 2019)

great guide 👏


what do u think about that thing of going to thrift shops/garage sales, taking pics of stuff and to see what their worth on ebay and amazon, then selling it? ever heard of it


----------



## Blackout.xl (Oct 28, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Shit advice. You know that sometimes stocks never go back up again right? You should instead short the stocks if you think a depression is coming.


Marina trench level IQ.

Stocks don’t go back up IN SOME scenarios but that isn’t an excuse to not invest in stocks that become cheaper to buy up during the depression/recession.

An example of this is the 2008 recession. Tons of people invested in the stock market during the recession and were able to get stocks at a discount. In the coming years the stocks regained value and many people became rich as a result.

A recession/depression is an opportunity to invest.

Edit: sure go ahead. Don’t invest during a recession. You can completely forgo the opportunity to make fortunes of cash because “stocks sometimes don’t go back up” lmao 








How To Invest During a Recession


Investing during a recession can be challenging, but read on to learn some of the investment strategies that can help you decide where to put your money in a recession.




www.thebalance.com


----------



## haircutcel (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 28, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Marina trench level IQ.
> 
> Stocks don’t go back up IN SOME scenarios but that isn’t an excuse to not invest in stocks that become cheaper to buy up during the depression/recession.
> 
> ...


2008 recession didn't even seem that bad lol

Bounced right back up a lot higher


----------



## Blackout.xl (Oct 28, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> 2008 recession didn't even seem that bad lol
> 
> Bounced right back up a lot higher


2008 recession was bad. Not Great Depression levels but it was bad.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 28, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> 2008 recession was bad. Not Great Depression levels but it was bad.


From an investors standpoint I mean
Actually I guess it was bad since they all sold their stock
Nvm


----------



## Blackout.xl (Oct 28, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> From an investors standpoint I mean
> Actually I guess it was bad since they all sold their stock
> Nvm


The fools dumb enough to sell their stock went broke or took massive hits. 

The ones smart enough became rich, 2008 recession was the beginning for some investors and was likely the end for some as well


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 28, 2019)

A


Blackout.xl said:


> An example of this is the 2008 recession. Tons of people invested in the stock market during the recession and were able to get stocks at a discount. In the coming years the stocks regained value and many people became rich as a result


I heard of this too. They saw companies whose stocks’ value took a hit despite showing strong index figures, and they invested in those


----------



## Blackout.xl (Oct 28, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> A
> 
> I heard of this too. They saw companies whose stocks’ value took a hit despite showing strong index figures, and they invested in those


Exactly. People gotta research and invest. That’s how you make large amounts of money from investing.


----------



## Rasputin (Oct 28, 2019)

Pretty good stuff @*TheMewingBBC*
HIGH-Quality content is what really makes a difference. Thanks and congrats!


----------



## leloucheREBORN (Nov 1, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Exactly. People gotta research and invest. That’s how you make large amounts of money from investing.


have you examples of companies whose stocks are currently cheap / got hit?


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 4, 2019)

@jefferson This thread now belongs in the Succes & Power section.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 4, 2019)

Oh shit there’s a fucking success and power section.
Lol 
@jefferson
@Framletgod
@Lorsss
@BigBiceps

I think this deserves a sticky in the new section. Granted there’s some grammatical errors ngl


Alexanderr said:


> @jefferson This thread now belongs in the Succes & Power section.


Thanks for the shoutout




Thanks for the sticky
For those reading ignore the grammatical errors, they’re still nice sources


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Nov 4, 2019)

This some real shit


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 5, 2019)

Are you fucking dumb? Best degreeless job is construction worker? nibba write an universal guide most of these dont work in shitty developing countries fucking usa fags


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 5, 2019)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> Are you fucking dumb? Best degreeless job is construction worker? nibba write an universal guide most of these dont work in shitty developing countries fucking usa fags


Am I fucking dumb? Be careful how you come at me you imbecile greycel, I will verbally spank you till you cry. Use your fucking sense of reasoning, I know there’s not much of it you have but still try think. This is a moneymaxxing guide, Construction jobs are some of the best paying jobs for those without degrees, regardless of how develop the country is.

I don’t have to make shit for no third worlder. You can still crypto trade from any where in the world. You could still do e-commerce, and if any you would have more of an advantage consider goods indeveloping countries are cheaper and local and could sell them for a much higher price abroad. You could still set up a foreign trading account for forex and stocks, my Nigerian cousin trade American and other foreign stocks on a daily basis.

But I understand you too stupid and low iq to figure this out for yourself my dear greycel, that’s very unfortunate


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 5, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Am I fucking dumb? Be careful how you come at me you imbecile greycel, I will verbally spank you till you cry. Use your fucking sense of reasoning, I know there’s not much of it you have but still try think. This is a moneymaxxing guide, Construction jobs are some of the best paying jobs for those without degrees, regardless of how develop the country is.
> 
> I don’t have to make shit for no third worlder. You can still crypto trade from any where in the world. You could still do e-commerce, and if any you would have more of an advantage consider goods indeveloping countries are cheaper and local and could sell them for a much higher price abroad. You could still set up a foreign trading account for forex and stocks, my Nigerian cousin trade American and other foreign stocks on a daily basis.
> 
> But I understand you too stupid and low iq to figure this out for yourself my dear greycel, that’s very unfortunate


Sure i here get 15 dollar a day for construction wage cucking but somehow its all profitable all over world.get your fucking head out of your ass bro be open to new perspectives


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 6, 2019)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> Sure i here get 15 dollar a day for construction wage cucking but somehow its all profitable all over world.get your fucking head out of your ass bro be open to new perspectives







$15 dollars a day doing construction? Which country is that holy shit? What specific area of construction are you doing? How long have you been doing construction? Be specific

That $15a day is probably thousands in your currency, right?


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 6, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> $15 dollars a day doing construction? Which country is that holy shit? What specific area of construction are you doing? How long have you been doing construction? Be specific
> 
> That $15a day is probably thousands in your currency, right?


Nah 1/20 of minimum wagey. I live in turkey and occasionally work for my dad. He gives 15 dollar to me and to other professional construction wages 20 to 25 dollar a day lol. We do floor applications


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 6, 2019)

Nice post brah


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Nov 8, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> DIRECTORY
> 
> 
> INTRO
> ...



I'm still New here but this is by far the best post here Ngl, honorable mention for the heightmaxx one and the face puller one too


----------



## Lightbulb (Nov 8, 2019)

Hmm let’s see
- working remotely for $4/h
- not talented and have no skill
- spent most of his free time playing games
- barely knows any useful shit that can help in real life
- wants a better job but is too lazy to apply
- when his CV gets eventually selected he bottles the interviews
- he hates the job he has
- has no savings to start an investment or something
- can’t afford too much

Yep That’s me.

Give me a reason why i shouldny kill myself


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 8, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Hmm let’s see
> - working remotely for $4/h
> - not talented and have no skill
> - spent most of his free time playing games
> ...


Go ahead and do it. Might as well


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 8, 2019)

The best advice i can give for now is to save your money up. Wait for the next economic recession, which is planned to happen around 2020.

When the recession happens you invest a lot in worthwhile stocks and if you want to be safe to things that never leave (Health care, Real estate etc.). After the recession is gone (depending on how huge the recession is) you can have at least made what you invested two-fold.

Invest only in old/goverment and or high-quality companies. These companies usually hold up better in a recession and arent likely to dissappear while in a recession.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Nov 8, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> The best advice i can give for now is to save your money up. Wait for the next economic recession, which is planned to happen around 2020.
> 
> When the recession happens you invest a lot in worthwhile stocks and if you want to be safe to things that never leave (Health care, Real estate etc.). After the recession is gone (depending on how huge the recession is) you can have at least made what you invested two-fold.
> 
> Invest only in old/goverment and or high-quality companies. These companies usually hold up better in a recession and arent likely to dissappear while in a recession.



It won’t always be so clear-cut unfortunately. Not to mention that you might have to wait a decade before you make any returns at all


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 8, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> It won’t always be so clear-cut unfortunately. Not to mention that you might have to wait a decade before you make any returns at all


Yes there are always risks but it is a good begin to start at for later.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Nov 8, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> Yes there are always risks but it is a good begin to start at for later.


Why do you think the next recession is going to happen in 2020 btw?


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 8, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Why do you think the next recession is going to happen in 2020 btw?


2020-2021 to be exact








More than 70% of economists think a US recession will strike by the end of 2021


Stocks dropped sharply last week after a key recession signal flashed for the first time since before the global financial crisis in 2007.




markets.businessinsider.com


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 8, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> The best advice i can give for now is to save your money up. Wait for the next economic recession, which is planned to happen around 2020.
> 
> When the recession happens you invest a lot in worthwhile stocks and if you want to be safe to things that never leave (Health care, Real estate etc.). After the recession is gone (depending on how huge the recession is) you can have at least made what you invested two-fold.
> 
> Invest only in old/goverment and or high-quality companies. These companies usually hold up better in a recession and arent likely to dissappear while in a recession.


For those into crypto a strong crypto bubble is overtly predicting to occur next year as well. This is due to planned mass adoption of blockchain tech from various big companies and governments to be finalized in the period that will further create a domino effect and mass hype around them. Those with little prior knowledge of crypto will learn about these project from it being all over the news and the whole sentiment will birth this domino chain.

Invest in low supply coins in the top 100, similar crypto were the same coins that went +50x in a span of 3months back in 2017.

However, blockchain may not last forever. For the future, invest in quantum resilient and special non blockchain coins like IOTA. Major companies like Google and IBM are having a Quantum computer race to make the world first commercial quantum computer.



A computer with a processing power of 1500-1600 qubits (quantum bits) can mine tons of bitcoin in seconds. It may sound good, but it not, TERRIBLY NOT. That would make bitcoin extremely vulnerable to hacking, like a toddler left with a catholic priest type of vulnerable, and altogether less “crypto”
Coins like 1ota is immune to the same quantum prowess TIMES A MILLION, making it and other unique quantum resilient coins the “bitcoin” of the future.
YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST. DONT SAY YOU DIDNT KNOW


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 8, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> For those into crypto a strong crypto bubble is overtly predicting to occur next year as well. This is due to planned mass adoption of blockchain tech from various big companies and governments to be finalized in the period that will further create a domino effect and mass hype around them. Those with little prior knowledge of crypto will learn about these project from it being all over the news and the whole sentiment will birth this domino chain.
> 
> Invest in low supply coins in the top 100, similar crypto were the same coins that went +50x in a span of 3months back in 2017.
> 
> ...



Fuark now that i see this i can already predict the bitcoin currency will get utterly destroyed.

A lot of people currently are investing in bitcoin hoping that the bitcoin market will make a 360 and go sky high like it did a couple years back. Being in an illusion that they will ever make their money back and even earn more.

iota will probably be the new bitcoin of the future. Considering its superiority over the bitcoin and that it is fairly new to the market. You would be a fool to not invest in it, even if it is by just a little.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 8, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> Fuark now that i see this i can already predict the bitcoin currency will get utterly destroyed.
> 
> A lot of people currently are investing in bitcoin hoping that the bitcoin market will make a 360 and go sky high like it did a couple years back. Being in an illusion that they will ever make their money back and even earn more.
> 
> iota will probably be the new bitcoin of the future. Considering its superiority over the bitcoin and that it is fairly new to the market. You would be a fool to not invest in it, even if it is by just a little.


Bitcoin will still go high, I don’t know how high but it will definitely go full bull rampage next year.
1.) the whole quantum vulnerable knowledge is not well known in the crypto community
2.) And right now the highest qubit processing ability is at 72 right now, and it’s not commercial yet. It’s a long way from 1600, but it will definitely get there.

Bitcoin right now is still GOAT, it’s the most accessible and used currency. It has gold tier intrinsic value compared to other coins. Even though it’s days are numbered you can still make profit while the sentiment behind it remains positive


----------



## john_cope (Nov 10, 2019)

retard


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 10, 2019)

john_cope said:


> retard


???


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 10, 2019)

High iq cels only.












Spoiler



So i'm excluded


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 11, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> DIRECTORY
> 
> 
> INTRO
> ...



Amazing thread, God bless you


john_cope said:


> retard


You're the only retard here


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 11, 2019)

Just deal drugs bro


----------



## The Worst Poster (Nov 13, 2019)

good thread


----------



## Ethnicope (Nov 14, 2019)

highest quality post on the forum


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 21, 2019)

I like to add to the mixx .
Flipping goods. Some people are really good at buying stuff cheaply (mainly 2nd hand stuff), and negotiating a good sell price.


----------



## lemonacid (Nov 25, 2019)

high effort


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 25, 2019)

Holy shit, almost 60 likes. Right now this is the second most-liked post on the whole goddamn forum that what's up

Got some more helpful sources I bookmarked during the past month


*STOCKS/OPTIONS/*
*STOCKS (educational sites, risk management, terminology, etc)*






/biz/ - /smg/ stock market general - Business & Finance - 4chan


/smg/ stock market general - "/biz/ - Business & Finance" is 4chan's imageboard for the discussion of business and finance, and cryptocurrencies such as Bitcoin and Dogecoin.




boards.4channel.org





*ALMOST EVERY OPTIONS STRATEGY IN THE BOOK*






Option Trading Strategies | Option Strategy - The Options Playbook


40 detailed options trading strategies including single-leg option calls and puts and advanced multi-leg option strategies like butterflies and strangles.



www.optionsplaybook.com





*DUE DILIGENCE/RESEARCH AND *
*FUNDAMENTALS *
*HOW TO DO YOUR DUE DILIGENCE AND RESEARCH ON STOCKS *









Due Diligence in 10 Easy Steps


Learn how due diligence offers key information for potential investments. Find out how these 10 important steps can give you a balanced views of pros and cons of your investments and allow you to make a rational, logical decision.




www.investopedia.com





*FACTORS IN FUNDAMENTAL ANALYSIS AND TOOLS*






Fundamental Analysis of Stocks: What is It and How is It Done?


[wp_ad_camp_1] You often hear news about Warren Buffett and stock analyses based on a fundamentalist’s perspective. But what really is it? How do stock market advisers determine which stocks to buy and sell? Whether you are preparing yourself to be an investor, a stock analyst, or someone who...



financeandcareer.com













The Top Tools for Fundamental Analysis


Fundamental analysis relies on these tools to give investors an idea of the financial health of a company and how the market values the stock.




www.thebalance.com




Also before the end of this year, I will be making a part two to this. Since this thread focused on maximizing money through employment and investing, part 2 will focus on the business and self-employment aspect, completing the rich dad poor dad quadrant






In it, I will be aiming at growing a business using the fast lane approach,
tips and methods on coming up with business ideas and how to make money off it without starting an actual business,
finding other growing businesses and how to get involved in it,
and how to climb up a business, company, or workplace from employer to a position of power.

Also, I will further dive into other e-commerce methods that aren't as saturated as the ones I posted and how to spot profitable ones on your own (Amazon FBA isn't all that saturated but oh well fuckers, keep complaining till it actually does get saturated, losers) and how to do seed/startup investing with low capital and spotting unique and niche startups


----------



## Gonners (Nov 28, 2019)

BackFromTheMogging said:


> I'm still New here but this is by far the best post here Ngl, honorable mention for the heightmaxx one and the face puller one too



can you link me to the exact face puller post you're referring to?


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Nov 29, 2019)

Gonners said:


> can you link me to the exact face puller post you're referring to?


Yup








HOW TO PULL YOUR MAXILLA FORWARD [DEFINITIVE GUIDE]


DISCLAIMER: I'm not a doctor, I'm not an orthodontist, I'm just a random guy on the internet with a slightly recessed maxilla. You're personally responsible for your choices, actions and results, this guide is for informational purposes only...




looksmax.org


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Dec 2, 2019)

*STOCKS FUNDAMENTALS*
*(finding the real intrinsic value of stock and taking advantage to make potential profit if found to be undervalued)*

*QUANTITATIVE ANALYSIS *
Analysis by the financial statements of a company (its value). Examples of the type of financial statements include

Income
Cash Flow
Balance Sheet
Debt to equity
10Q & 10K
The website below offers quantitative analysis. It comes with a cost, so if you're not ready to pay you can simply take advantages of the two weeks trial and make an account every 13 days






Simply Safe Dividends — Less Excitement, More Stability







simplysafedividends.com





If you want to learn it manually, here's a thorough book that even Warren buffet himself used



https://www.e-reading.club/bookreader.php/133361/The_Intelligent_Investor.pdf



*QUALITATIVE ANALYSIS *
Analysis by elements that contribute to the overall quality of a company (A company's quality)

If you live in a western country, here's a website you can access for free at your local library for some reason









Morningstar | Empowering Investor Success


Our independent research, ratings, and tools are helping people across the investing ecosystem write their own financial futures.




www.morningstar.com





Can't find a free pdf but if you're interested on thoroughly learning qualitative analysis get the book ”One Up on Wall Street”

*BONUS TIP*
Try to avoid course or paying for advice on getting the best stocks, you're better off getting advice from a monkey, LITERALLY LOOOL!!









How hedge-fund geniuses got beaten by monkeys — again


A blindfolded monkey could manage your portfolio better than a well-paid hedge-fund manager, says Brett Arends.




www.google.com













Any Monkey Can Beat The Market


Give a monkey enough darts and they’ll beat the market. So says a draft article by Research Affiliates highlighting the simulated results of 100 monkeys throwing darts at the stock pages in a newspaper. The average monkey outperformed the index by an average of 1.7 percent per year since 1964. [...]




www.google.com





*CRYPTO FUNDAMENTALS *
The best way to find a huge profitable coin to hodl (hold on, dear life) is to understand blockchain, bitcoin, Ethereum’s platform and the pros and cons of Bitcoin and ethereum and other top ten coins like ripple. Buying altcoins with strong fundamentals could 10x-100x to even fucking 1000x your money. An altcoin with good fundamentals usually maintain or improve the pros of the top ten coins like bitcoin and ethereum while lacking cons of their own. Examples of good fundamentals in crypto:

-stable privacy

-faster transaction speed

-innovative and programmable platform for developing apps, smart contracts, and other crypto

-fast international money transfer speed

-great scalability

-secure, no vulnerabilities

-solid team behind project

-adoption and ubiquitous; accessibility

-unique, lack of competition

-small transaction fees


----------



## SMVbender (Jan 17, 2020)

I lost money in runnescape flipping most of the time when I was kid

now I am scared of this kinda shit

i got only 200euro anyway.


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 7, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> I will conclude this thread with some motivational HIGH T BBC songs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Feb 7, 2020)

I can garantuee you nobody did anything of this because all of them require a good amount of time to learn before you should even BOTHER MAKING MONEY WITH THEM

This is why I'm just so glad I"ll have 4 years for my computer science class and have everything learnt once I major


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Feb 7, 2020)

Gudru said:


> I can garantuee you nobody did anything of this because all of them require a good amount of time to learn before you should even BOTHER MAKING MONEY WITH THEM
> 
> This is why I'm just so glad I"ll have 4 years for my computer science class and have everything learnt once I major


Their loss. Since I made this thread, I have better understood two new areas (option trading and Airbnb flipping) and made five figures from one of them (options trading.)

I will admit I do feel like this thread was a waste of my time making, if people here really needed a way to make money, they would have already find tons of means to make them or a least secure a job that will get them to their goal.

Good luck on your goal too bro


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Feb 7, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Their loss. Since I made this thread, I have better understood two new areas (option trading and Airbnb flipping) and made five figures from one of them (options trading.)
> 
> I will admit I do feel like this thread was a waste of my time making, if people here really needed a way to make money, they would have already find tons of means to make them or a least secure a job that will get them to their goal.
> 
> Good luck on your goal too bro


Thanks alot and good luck on yours too man. And yeah if you really want to get the money it can happen. I'm planning on eventually learning some of those skills now but I'm starting with some now programming languages at school so it'll be tough


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> DIRECTORY
> 
> 
> INTRO
> ...



I'm legit young new money millionaire and I admire that you're doing all this research and compiling it for all the newbies trying to moneymaxx

Don't recommend the actively trading stocks, forex or crypto though, should prob be removed from the post tbh, 99.9% of people who attempt will just lose money eventually and there are tons of scams in here... especially dangerous with margin

Also dividend investing is shit from a taxation standpoint and no better than just being long the SP500


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Feb 11, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> I'm legit young new money millionaire and I admire that you're doing all this research and compiling it for all the newbies trying to moneymaxx
> 
> Don't recommend the actively trading stocks, forex or crypto though, should prob be removed from the post tbh, 99.9% of people who attempt will just lose money eventually and there are tons of scams in here... especially dangerous with margin
> 
> Also dividend investing is shit from a taxation standpoint and no better than just being long the SP500


What your source of income, how did you gain your million?
I mean I gain success in trading, it's the strict mentality that separates me and a few from the rest, I'm aware most people don't have that discipline


----------



## Lightbulb (Feb 11, 2020)

What do you think about learning frontend/backend shit OP? Is it worth?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 11, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> i ingested £130 in bitcoin it’s worth £45 now lol.


This entire sentence is jfl worthy


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Feb 11, 2020)

Lightbulb said:


> What do you think about learning frontend/backend shit OP? Is it worth?


Programming? Idk anything about it, read what people in the field have to say


----------



## SMVbender (Mar 3, 2020)

bump since not sticky anymore


----------



## ThreadMatters (Mar 15, 2020)

Bump also
Btw should we buy the dip yet?


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 22, 2020)

i’m ngl i didn’t take this thread as seriously as i should have when i first read it

but now my exams and school have been cancelled for 6-7 months, and it seems like a good time to invest, i will probably drop some money on bitcoin, crude oil, or a currency

thanks for this thread


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 22, 2020)

Find the asset class with the highest amount of dumb money (Cryptocurrency)
Study and deduce the irrational biases and heuristics of new and deluded "traders"
Exploit their impetuousness by positioning your trades in a manner where you will win you some of the dumb money
If your not doing that, then you ARE a piece of the dumb money



https://www.tradingview.com/x/NzadoaIQ/



These lines show the increase/decrease in positions in CME Bitcoin Futures. I made the lines Blue, Red and Black.

Black line shows the sentiment of Hedge Funds (showing the increase/decrease in their position size). They're still net short but that's besides the point. Hedgefunds have the most money. Big money sentiment is always right as they literally have the tool that moves the prices of anything that trades (that tool is, "lots of money"). Black line representing blackpill.

Red line is professional traders who aren't Hedge Funds. (Red pill sometimes works, but they're naive a lot of the time too? Right?. (The fact that they're net long is irrelevant. Just look at their behavior. Decreasing their positions preparing for price to go down). It's retarded for anyone who's not a Hedge Fund to be short in BTC. Red line representing redpill.

Blue line shows the sentiment of retail traders. Decreasing their positions. The small positions they have are decreasing. Their sentiment is always wrong when push comes to shove. They have no power. Blue line representing bluepill naivety.

Institutional biases and heuristics always win, because their biases aren't mere speculation. They have the combined power to move anything that trades, whilst others just speculate while not having the power to move price.

The institutions are not increasing their positions so that the price will go down. These are positions in futures contracts btw, not in the underlying. The price of the futures contracts will rise when the people in the "black line" push the price of the underlying asset (BTC) up. Guess how they'll push the price up? With the trillions of dollars they have. They only need to use less than 0.1% of their combined firepower to fuck over the retail traders and (some of) the professional traders. Money moves markets, news doesn't move markets. You can't move the price of something that trades with "news" in and of itself. Money, and lots of it, is the only tool that can make lots of other people lose money.

Retail traders with shorts in BTC futures (extra RIP to those using leverage), will get stopped out, liquidated, fucked in the ass etc.

Not saying BTC will go up immediately. But in time it will go up to around $8.3k just enough to find that sweet sweet liquidity pool where all the retail traders' stoplosses and liquidation prices are.

These lines in a way are a type of a leading indicator. (Not a crutch by any means, but useful if interpreted correctly).

*ps: Not financial advice any risk you undertake or profits you incur are your own responsibility*


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

ok


----------



## MewingJBP (Apr 28, 2020)

Any podcasts/ audiobooks worth listening while wagecucking?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 8, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> 2020-2021 to be exact
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think the next recession will be partly result of corona? Will it happen in addition to current corona crisis?


----------



## Aesthetic (May 8, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Do you think the next recession will be partly result of corona? Will it happen in addition to current corona crisis?


Im pretty sure corona will make the next recession even worse. I posted that before the corona crisis, now when economically all the countries that were on lockdown took a downhill the upcoming recession will make stuff even harder on us.


----------



## Gosick (May 8, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Find the asset class with the highest amount of dumb money (Cryptocurrency)
> Study and deduce the irrational biases and heuristics of new and deluded "traders"
> Exploit their impetuousness by positioning your trades in a manner where you will win you some of the dumb money
> If your not doing that, then you ARE a piece of the dumb money
> ...


how much have you put into bitcoin? was it a large sum?


----------



## Seth Walsh (May 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> how much have you put into bitcoin? was it a large sum?


Not important


----------



## Seth Walsh (May 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> how much have you put into bitcoin? was it a large sum?


Don't just look at bitcoin. Become obsessed with risk management and creating a good system to identify good trades or investment opportunities. Something that sticks. If you react to short term incidences in the markets then you're "Tom from Tom&Jerry" or "Kayote from the roadrunner thing"-maxxing. You'll just exert tons of effort and learn after that everything you were doing was just wrong and it'll hit your ego a lot too. Post Covid19 I see a pretty substantial bounce back + continued growth in practically everything. Reason why is: "Everything" that can be bought is essentially a hedge against the dollar, right? Like this isn't even theoretic, it's reality. The stimulus printing is going to devalue the dollar, so by default, everything that trades against the dollar will rise in price against the dollar (giving the illusion of growth in real value; whether or not the real growth in value is proportionate to the perceived growth versus the dollar).

Reviewing that, you can see that as another driver behind why I predicted Bitcoin to go up in price. Not only is it up 100%+ since I first replied to someone saying "it will go up a lot" around early March; it's also 1. Something that trades against the dollar daily, and not in insubstantial volumes. 2. It is extremely speculative and an avant-garde asset class which it pretty much pioneers. It has intrinsic value, however an impractical intrinsic value as of now, but that's what makes it all the more appealing to the masses, generating positive speculation. 3. Deflationary, decentralized, almost infinitely divisible, secure, P2P. Those are some reasons behind why I made that prediction but there's literally dozens of others which I touched on before, like the Stock-to-Flow ratio, the upcoming halving (which I think is today or tomorrow), Institutional versus Retail positions in Bitcoin futures on CME's Commitment of Traders report.

I'm very bullish on Monero. Always have been. I feel it has always been undervalued relative to the other "cryptocurrencies". Not really interested in anything else. I would look more into IOTA if I could understand the logistics behind the Directed Acrylic Graph tech and their team's implementation of that. I remember seeing huge problems with their wallets like 2 years ago so I stayed away since then. I don't really trust their team, but if there was ever a cryptocurrency with a solid team with no power dynamic, fast/hardworking devs and a good implementation and usecase for DAG then I'd consider maybe investing in whatever that tech is. But for now, the only 2 I see as investable are Bitcoin and Monero.


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 9, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> i ingested £130 in bitcoin it’s worth £45 now lol.


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 26, 2020)

ngl this thread is one of those special few that will change my life


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 27, 2020)

I will immerse myself within all this knowledge this summer vacation.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jun 27, 2020)

Very good thread. I was thinking of making one on online poker myself but you need to be 18 and smart so that eliminates 95%+ of the forum. Might not be worth the effort.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 30, 2020)

Do a dopamine fast then read this thread and you'll see how much sense BBC makes. It's over for the expedient, dopamine fueled fiends that most of us are though.

Your dopamine system literally controls your impulses and risk management; and risk management is the #1 thing.


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jun 30, 2020)

One thing ab "wageslaving".

Chemical engineering is technically a good job for the market. But there are plenty of other EN jobs that have more opportunities available. 

Exp. A friend of mine's firm only had 3 Chemical Engineers but like 10-15 Mechanical Engineers.
Sure it's a good job, but there are less of a demand for them, in terms of availability.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jun 30, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Do a dopamine fast then read this thread and you'll see how much sense BBC makes. It's over for the expedient, dopamine fueled fiends that most of us are though.
> 
> Your dopamine system literally controls your impulses and risk management; and risk management is the #1 thing.


mirin avi

true 5Head


----------



## needsolution (Jun 30, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Do a dopamine fast then read this thread and you'll see how much sense BBC makes. It's over for the expedient, dopamine fueled fiends that most of us are though.
> 
> Your dopamine system literally controls your impulses and risk management; and risk management is the #1 thing.


Bro did u see Nakamura taking IQ test? He scored 104 lmao


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Jun 30, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Bro did u see Nakamura taking IQ test? He scored 104 lmao





Seth Walsh said:


> Do a dopamine fast then read this thread and you'll see how much sense BBC makes. It's over for the expedient, dopamine fueled fiends that most of us are though.
> 
> Your dopamine system literally controls your impulses and risk management; and risk management is the #1 thing.


hes a ipdcel


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 30, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Bro did u see Nakamura taking IQ test? He scored 104 lmao


Bullshit link vid.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 30, 2020)

Can't you just invest on McDonald or Apple?


----------



## needsolution (Jun 30, 2020)

africancel said:


> Bullshit link vid.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Jun 30, 2020)

needsolution said:


>



That's not a legitimate iq test


----------



## needsolution (Jun 30, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> That's not a legitimate iq test


Just pasted video i have seen recently, idc if legitimate or no. And ofc this score isnt true since someone who can compete with Carlsen must be at least 150-160.


----------



## Pillarman (Jun 30, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Just pasted video i have seen recently, idc if legitimate or no. And ofc this score isnt true since someone who can compete with Carlsen must be at least 150-160.


there's no way someone with actual 150 IQ would make a single mistake on that online mensa test

and Magnus Carlsen's IQ isn't 190, you probably found it on google and thought Hikaru must be close to him, also those guys play chess for 20+ years daily so IQ doesn't even matter there, there's studies on this


----------



## needsolution (Jun 30, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> there's no way someone with actual 150 IQ would make a single mistake on that online mensa test
> 
> and Magnus Carlsen's IQ isn't 190, you probably found it on google and thought Hikaru must be close to him, also those guys play chess for 20+ years daily so IQ doesn't even matter there, there's studies on this


Did i say Carlsen iq is 190? I did not. 

Saying that your raw intelligence doesnt matter in chess is at least laughable.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Jun 30, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> there's no way someone with actual 150 IQ would make a single mistake on that online mensa test
> 
> and Magnus Carlsen's IQ isn't 190, you probably found it on google and thought Hikaru must be close to him, also those guys play chess for 20+ years daily so IQ doesn't even matter there, there's studies on this


We don't know if he even made a mistake, time and the amount of answer given are usually factors in those tests; maybe he got everything right but not many.

Then again, those tests aren't legitimate. If it's not a WAIS or a Standard Binet administered and supervised by a psychiatrist or someone trained then it's not legitimate. Legit iq tests are designed and supervised in a mean where there wouldn't be a significant difference if it was taken twice, at best were talking a difference of three to five points. A normie can take an online test and score 90 in the first go and then 120 in the second lol


----------



## Pillarman (Jun 30, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Did i say Carlsen iq is 190? I did not.


I assumed that's why you thought nakamura would be close to 160, why else would you ?


needsolution said:


> Saying that your raw intelligence doesnt matter in chess is at least laughable.


high IQ can give u advantage, but if you play against somoene that has 5 or 10+ years of experience over you, even having 160 IQ wouldn't help you there . That's what i said and you can literally find studies on wikipedia about IQ and chess  

some grandmasters have average IQ


----------



## Pillarman (Jun 30, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> A normie can take an online test and score 90 in the first go and then 120 in the second lol


that's same as studying and you can even study for real IQ tests, some people sell courses on that as i know, was even posted on lookism at one point

didn't even notice this was a money making thread, I'm out tbh jfl


----------



## needsolution (Jun 30, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> I assumed that's why you thought nakamura would be close to 160, why else would you ?
> 
> high IQ can give u advantage, but if you play against somoene that has 5 or 10+ years of experience over you, even having 160 IQ wouldn't help you there . That's what i said and you can literally find studies on wikipedia about IQ and chess
> 
> some grandmasters have average IQ


Carlsen must be at least over 150. Just check out his games when he was kid, no way someone with iq below genius tier would be able to compete with grandmasters as small kid like he did.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Jun 30, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> that's same as studying and you can even study for real IQ tests, some people sell courses on that as i know, was even posted on lookism at one point
> 
> didn't even notice this was a money making thread, I'm out tbh jfl


And is there any documented proof that those courses improve scores on a REAL iq test? I think not


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Jul 11, 2020)

I actually had the chance to buy bitcoin early. I knew about it back then.

I bought 1 bitcoin and spent most of it on online stuff.

To this day, I still look back and think of what if I just bought more?


----------



## Gosick (Jul 11, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> We don't know if he even made a mistake, time and the amount of answer given are usually factors in those tests; maybe he got everything right but not many.
> 
> Then again, those tests aren't legitimate. If it's not a WAIS or a Standard Binet administered and supervised by a psychiatrist or someone trained then it's not legitimate. Legit iq tests are designed and supervised in a mean where there wouldn't be a significant difference if it was taken twice, at best were talking a difference of three to five points. A normie can take an online test and score 90 in the first go and then 120 in the second lol



True. My brother scored a 92 then scored a 130 later on.

I dont think his IQ is really a 92 since he is pretty smart. I would personally be scared of getting a low score on a professionally administered test mainly because it would give me a huge incentive to LDAR permanently or flat out rope.


----------



## Gosick (Jul 11, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Just pasted video i have seen recently, idc if legitimate or no. And ofc this score isnt true since someone who can compete with Carlsen must be at least 150-160.


Chess is only positively correlated with IQ if you both competitors/opponents have no experience with the game prior to the match. 

Someone that plays chess everyday can beat someone whos more intelligent that plays chess rarely


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 16, 2020)

High IQ post, dn rd


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Nov 8, 2020)

Bump


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 8, 2020)

*TheMewingBBC*


----------



## Deleted member 10551 (Dec 15, 2020)

I am going to commit to this. Mark my words, 2021 will be my year.


----------



## Oueyy (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm going to start this shit right now niggers


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Dec 27, 2020)

Very good thread, seems like most things I already do are in line with this with a few things i didnt know about, bump


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 26, 2021)

Read it. nice


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Oct 2, 2021)

@badg96 time to moneymaxx


----------



## Zures (Jun 2, 2022)

best moneymaxxing (besides school/degree) for a 15y old?


----------



## russiancel (Jun 3, 2022)

all I need earn I have to put into my looksmaxing journey. No investing for poorcels


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Dec 6, 2022)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Image Streaming


is this that aphantasia visualisationmaxxing thing?


----------



## Lecherous (Dec 6, 2022)

FUCK YOU! Fuck your stupid BBC! 
THIS IS WHAT SHOULD HAPPEN TO NIGGER CHILDREN!


----------



## Hiraeth (Dec 6, 2022)

TheMewingBBC said:


> DIRECTORY
> 
> 
> INTRO
> ...



you were way ahead of your time suggesting dropshipping 3 years ago (almost 4)


----------

